# Was Trump Actually a Good President?



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 23, 2021)

The media and the entire country ganged up on Trump the whole time he was president in the past 4 years but i've heard that he was actually making America a better country.

I don't want to trust the media's narrative so simply, so tell me

was he actually a good president and overall prescence for the country?


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 23, 2021)

Toska said:


> I don't want to trust the media's narrative so simply, so tell me


If the American "media" is pushing it, assume the opposite


----------



## RoundHouse (Apr 23, 2021)

Toska said:


> The media and the entire country ganged up on Trump the whole time he was president in the past 4 years but i've heard that he was actually making America a better country.
> 
> I don't want to trust the media's narrative so simply, so tell me
> 
> was he actually a good president and overall prescence for the country?


prolly better than the current pedo you guys have tbh


----------



## happybread (Apr 23, 2021)

The elite made the world hate him if he was president 50 years ago he'd be another JFK.

He's funny probably fucked kids but actually save the world for a few more years.


----------



## kilgrave (Apr 24, 2021)

As a US citizen, I equate his person - the idea upon which he stood - with that quote from The Dark Knight. In reality, it would go something like,

"He was the hero the US deserved, but not the one it needed at the time. So we hunted him. Because he could take it. Because he wasn't our hero."

However, in a sea of sociopaths (nearly all of our politicians and media), he was a productive narcissist. It was always about him, but it so happened that his goals (e.g. those challenges he needed to feel good about himself) were to the benefit of the people - and this pissed the elites off. From the time he announced to his last day (and beyond), we saw them assemble everyone and everything they owned as his opposition.

If there is a takeaway, it's that sometimes monsters are best suited to fight monsters, and if you were awake and paying attention during that time, it was one hell of a thing to watch.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

No he was a garbage zionist globohomo puppet.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> prolly better than the current pedo you guys have tbh


Trump was a pedo who wanted to rape his daughter


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

Trump was good for Isr*el.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

kilgrave said:


> As a US citizen, I equate his person - the idea upon which he stood - with that quote from The Dark Knight. In reality, it would go something like,
> 
> "He was the hero the US deserved, but not the one it needed at the time. So we hunted him. Because he could take it. Because he wasn't our hero."
> 
> ...


jfl at worshipping a 300 pound fat pos zionist phaggot tranny lover. Trump was a garbage president and is a terrible human being. He was good for Isr*el tho.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

happybread said:


> The elite made the world hate him if he was president 50 years ago he'd be another JFK.
> 
> He's funny probably fucked kids but actually save the world for a few more years.


How was a Trump another JFK? Trump's an ugly fat pos zionist cuck whose wife cheats on him. JFK was a Chad who was killed for not worshipping Isr*el.


----------



## volcel3 (Apr 24, 2021)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> jfl at worshipping a 300 pound fat pos zionist phaggot tranny lover. Trump was a garbage president and is a terrible human being. He was good for Isr*el tho.


chill bro, we get it, the joos fault.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

volcel3 said:


> chill bro, we get it, the joos fault.


It is, so stop worshipping jooish puppets like dump. dump would nuke the planet ten times over to appease his joo masters.


----------



## loromate (Apr 24, 2021)

Trump improved the US and the World in general relationships with both Russia and North Korea.

That alone makes him one of the best Presidents ever


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 24, 2021)

No lol


----------



## goat2x (Apr 24, 2021)

he was normie maybe


he never achieved the promises he made for white ppl or republicans

compared t o biden/harris he is god level ofc


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2021)

Jew puppet but better than the other jew puppets


----------



## kilgrave (Apr 24, 2021)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> jfl at worshipping a 300 pound fat pos zionist phaggot tranny lover. Trump was a garbage president and is a terrible human being. He was good for Isr*el tho.


Worship? If it came off that way, let me clarify: Trump is not someone I would characterize as 'good' or 'moral'. I'm curious, however, what made him a 'garbage president' in your eyes?


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

kilgrave said:


> Worship? If it came off that way, let me clarify: Trump is not someone I would characterize as 'good' or 'moral'. I'm curious, however, what made him a 'garbage president' in your eyes?


Imposing genocidal starvation sanctions on 85 million Iranians and killing the Iranian general Solemani who defeated ISIS on behalf of his Zionist Jewish Masters.


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> The media and the entire country ganged up on Trump the whole time he was president in the past 4 years but i've heard that he was actually making America a better country.
> 
> I don't want to trust the media's narrative so simply, so tell me
> 
> was he actually a good president and overall prescence for the country?


Power tends to corrupt and absolute power corrupts absolutely.

Great men are almost always bad men, even when they exercise influence and not authority.



Acton, letter on historical integrity, 1887


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nah he was pretty trash but better than the others before him, he just slowed down the inevitable collapse.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 24, 2021)

Any USA president, that didn't start a pointless war -> GOOD PRESIDENT

he for sure, the best memes preident ever


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 24, 2021)

MAG27 said:


> Nah he was pretty trash but better than the others before him, he just slowed down the inevitable collapse.


America is going to collapse?


----------



## disillusioned (Apr 24, 2021)

Tbh he was merely ok. Though tbh the jews prevented him from really doing anything.


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> America is going to collapse?


For the common folk it will


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 24, 2021)

Most people like him, obviously hard to understand when the media is fully liberal


----------



## alriodai (Apr 24, 2021)

volcel3 said:


> chill bro, we get it, the joos fault.


your mother got raped? joos fault
my little 6 year old brother got brutally killed? joos fault
everything is jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> America is going to collapse?





MAG27 said:


> For the common folk it will


Never forget.
How much mismanagement and flaws USA has.
Other countires are still worse lead, and bigger flaws.
So, USGay can still win.

For example. China is lead by people from the communist party, whom are only at those positions because they have the right buddies. Even if they are retarded. AND they are more concerned about kepping power and getting money and so on than about the country.

Other countries, most of them in teh world. Are 10x worse


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 24, 2021)

alriodai said:


> your mother got raped? joos fault
> my little 6 year old brother got brutally killed? joos fault
> everything is jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos


like a broken record. And an answer to the cause of any problem in the world


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 24, 2021)

kilgrave said:


> Worship? If it came off that way, let me clarify: Trump is not someone I would characterize as 'good' or 'moral'. I'm curious, however, what made him a 'garbage president' in your eyes?


----------



## alriodai (Apr 24, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> like a broken record. And an answer to the cause of any problem in the world


its a meme but theres legit people that straight believe in the meme


----------



## kilgrave (Apr 24, 2021)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> Imposing genocidal starvation sanctions on 85 million Iranians and killing the Iranian general Solemani who defeated ISIS on behalf of his Zionist Jewish Masters.


I guess these are the same 85 million Iranians dying from Covid at a rate of 1 out of 10, right? I kid, but find it comical that every time someone talks about Iran they reference the ENTIRE population for effect. I see your point that killing people is bad, but if we're talking about the same Soleimani who attacked the Iraqi US Embassy, and tortured/murdered his own people (85 million of them, I think?), then I think the dude knew what he was getting into - I mean, what reality did he live in where he believed he would win as a middle-eastern dictator? 

No defense of Trump here, mind you, as I never trusted his Kosher son-in-law, but if the Albanians own everything, and they are the elite, why did they launch an all out media attack on the one guy who was in lock-step with their Zionist agenda? Earnest question.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

theREALbleachcel said:


> View attachment 1106500


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

kilgrave said:


> I guess these are the same 85 million Iranians dying from Covid at a rate of 1 out of 10, right? I kid, but find it comical that every time someone talks about Iran they reference the ENTIRE population for effect. I see your point that killing people is bad, but if we're talking about the same Soleimani who attacked the Iraqi US Embassy, and tortured/murdered his own people (85 million of them, I think?), then I think the dude knew what he was getting into - I mean, what reality did he live in where he believed he would win as a middle-eastern dictator?
> 
> No defense of Trump here, mind you, as I never trusted his Kosher son-in-law, but if the Albanians own everything, and they are the elite, why did they launch an all out media attack on the one guy who was in lock-step with their Zionist agenda? Earnest question.


That’s a good question and a point Dr. David Duke frequently points out: of why would the Jews actively campaign against the most pro Isr*el President in history. I think Trump’s use of the phrase, “Fake News Media” spooked the Jewish Media. I’ll give Trump credit in that he popularized that phrase and more people have woken up to the reality that the media is indeed fake news. As far as the US embassy in Iraq, the US has no business being in Iraq. The war in Iraq was a criminal genocide and everyone involved with that war should be arrested and prosecuted as a war criminal and international terrorist. If you look into that war, you’ll see the usual (((suspects))) were behind it


----------



## loksr (Apr 24, 2021)

loromate said:


> Trump improved the US and the World in general relationships with both Russia and North Korea.
> 
> That alone makes him one of the best Presidents ever


“Yummy yummy mr putin mr kim yummy yummy boots taste so delicious”


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 24, 2021)

I like the way he drug the French president around by his hand on a street in Paris for about 30 odd seconds. I like the way he bullied people. If you're the president of the most powerful nation on Earth then you should be a bully. 

As an American I want a straight up gangster at the head of my country, as far as diplomacy goes. Somebody ruthless. I don't want no pussy who goes bowing and apologizing to other heads of state.


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 24, 2021)

Great President for Israel


----------



## kilgrave (Apr 24, 2021)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> As far as the US embassy in Iraq, the US has no business being in Iraq. The war in Iraq was a criminal genocide and everyone involved with that war should be arrested and prosecuted as a war criminal and international terrorist. If you look into that war, you’ll see the usual (((suspects))) were behind it



Agree on this point, though I still think Soleimani was foolish to kick that hornet's nest.



ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> That’s a good question and a point Dr. David Duke frequently points out: of why would the Jews actively campaign against the most pro Isr*el President in history. I think Trump’s use of the phrase, “Fake News Media” spooked the Jewish Media.



To clarify, when we say 'Jewish Media', are we talking about people at the top who are actual, Old Testament, devout Jews, or insulated elites who make sacrifices to Moloch (Rothschild, et al)? A real question believe it or not.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 24, 2021)

the best ever


----------



## Warlow (Apr 24, 2021)

kilgrave said:


> As a US citizen, I equate his person - the idea upon which he stood - with that quote from The Dark Knight. In reality, it would go something like,
> 
> "He was the hero the US deserved, but not the one it needed at the time. So we hunted him. Because he could take it. Because he wasn't our hero."
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

kilgrave said:


> Agree on this point, though I still think Soleimani was foolish to kick that hornet's nest.
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify, when we say 'Jewish Media', are we talking about people at the top who are actual, Old Testament, devout Jews, or insulated elites who make sacrifices to Moloch (Rothschild, et al)? A real question believe it or not.


By Jewish Media, I'm talking about wealthy secular zionist Jews not religious orthodox Jews.


----------



## loromate (Apr 25, 2021)

loksr said:


> “Yummy yummy mr putin mr kim yummy yummy boots taste so delicious”


Would you prefer bad relations between the US and Russia?


----------



## loksr (Apr 25, 2021)

loromate said:


> Would you prefer bad relations between the US and Russia?


yummy yummy dictator boots
prefer what we have now, no outlandish bad relations and no groveling.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 25, 2021)

He was a great president IMO 
Though I disagree with his social policy and he could have done more for Israel imo


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 25, 2021)

Not very good but not the catastrophe as some make him out to be.


----------

